# Antique Treasure (-;



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is one of the reasons I'm so attached to naturals: Naturals are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get. . . .

Here is a good example. Some of you may remember this pile of oak forks I came home with a few days ago. The subject of this post is indicated in the photo.



This turned out to be a beautifully spalted fork. It is white oak, but it looks like a 100-year-old antique. I added no color to this. After peeling the bark, and doing a bare minimum of carving, I only sanded a little with 120-grit. After that I applied a few coats of linseed/beeswax and polished with an old blanket. Check it out:











Tabbed with double Thera Black. I think this is a real natural beauty. I hope you like it too. :cookie:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

That was a nice find!

Darren


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do think this is a real natural beauty and you be sure I like it too..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

That turned out very nicely, nothing like a stroke of luck when you peel the forks..


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A real beauty DH, and just the way I like them a true natural.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

> This is one of the reasons I'm so attached to naturals: Naturals are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get. . . .


Same here! It's been a real treat seeing what's in store when working on them.

Great fork for sure! I like it!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice find DH !

I love doing naturals for exactly the same reason,you did this one justice

Beautifully done !!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful DH!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bill that is one nice lil natty,by the way how is the finger


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice swan from a duck!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous grains, DH. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nature in all its abundant glory. I still think there is nothing more pleasing than a nice fork created by the Great Architect himself.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice transformation ;-)

cheers


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Why cant I find forks with such charm and character? Thats a keeper


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Yum yum, I've always had an eye for the dark skinned beauties.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, everybody. It is not too often you find pretty forks like that. I go through a LOT of them before I find something like this.

Oh, and Bigron: my finger is coming along, but I still have to grip the pouch with my middle finger instead of my index finger but I'm getting pretty good with it. I think today I may be able to get back to shooting right?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Get back to shooting soon dude! Good looking fork DH  Nice coloring


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great piece of antiquity and good to hear your finger is healing. next time use something other than your blood for wood stain. keep your dna to yourself. take care DH.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Now that is a absolute beauty. Love spalted look. Never seen spalting in real yet but so nice in pics.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wooo!

Pretty!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a really nice gift from the nature, i like the dark colour of the wood :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice Bill, hard to believe the color with no stain!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is really great!


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations on the great fork find as well as the great work on finish.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That's a beauty! Nice find DH


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with you Bill...like a box of chocolates! Very nice shooter, I'm looking forward to seeing the others sweets.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is a real beaut! That's the sort of find that makes searching through all those forks worthwhile. You did a great job with that one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

wow thats got some great colour to it!


----------



## ezshot (Jul 7, 2011)

You can never beat the beauty of nature. You brought out the quality of a piece of Oak. Thanks for posting.

Tom


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks very nice! Well done.


----------



## theostravos (Aug 11, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :shocked: Wonderfull.

Wish You the soonest & fastet healing for You finger

Regards


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! Wouldn't it be nice if one out of every ten forks turned out that way?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely Find .... and a fantastic end result


----------

